# Strange repeating sound



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

My home theater has this strange behaviour that occurs on an off. What happens is that sound that comes out normally synched with the video is repeated a short time later, at a much lower level but only the very low frequency component of the orginal sound. Say there's an explosion in the movie - it will be followed almost immediately by a low rumble of the same duration. If someone speaks a sentence, the sentence is repeated but only a very low mumbled version of it. Unintelligeable, but by the beats and accents you can tell it's the same sentence being repeated. My daughters tell me they can always hear this going on but I only notice it once in a while during a movie. Once it starts it tends to keep going for a bit. During loud action scenes the effect is drowned out by the original sounds.

My system :

Panasonic TC-P42U1 42" 1080p plasma tv
Panasonic DMP-BD85 Blu-ray player
Pioneer VSX-921-k receiver
7.0 speaker setup with the front left and right set to large and the rest to small.

The components are connected with HDMI cables except for cable tv sound which goes from the tv to the receiver through digital fibre optic out on the tv.

I have the tv speakers set to off all the time. The 7.0 speakers have been setup using the automatic setup on the receiver plus a bit of manual tweaking.

Any ideas what might be causing this ?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Does this just happen with DVDs or also with cable TV ? If with TV also, then it's not the disc player, I'd suspect the reciever. It's a phenemonon I've never encountered.


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

Does your receiver have a lip sync adjust? If it does it might be something screwy with that. good luck! That is a really bizarre problem.


----------



## PhanofPhunk (Dec 19, 2010)

My guess is there is something wrong with your receiver. Most likely in the processing section. Try mimicking the problem at a friends house or your local dealer. Good luck.


----------



## AndyInOC (Dec 15, 2010)

The only time I have ever heard of any such phenomenon is when you would hook a dvd player to a tv directly and have the "virtual surround" on both turned to on, but never heard it through a receiver. Maybe an audio setting not right on your dvd? I'm baffled


----------



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I don't watch television but my daughter says this effect can happen with the tv as well.

I'm back at school and don't have much time to look at this, I was hoping that it was something that was known and had a simple fix.

I will go through all the settings again to see what might be wrong, but the system does work ok, or at least acceptably well, most of the time.

Maybe I'll contact Pioneer and see what they might have to say on the matter.

The thing that comes to my mind is that the very low frequency, ie the subwoofer channel, is being played a good second or two too late, but through all speakers (or at least the front ones). Oh, and sometimes it's pretty loud and noticable, and sometimes it's pretty faint. I guess with software running things now anything is possible.

I have no subwoofer and have set it as absent in the speaker setup of the receiver.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Just for kicks,
tell the AVR that you do have a sub hooked to it.
Any change?


----------



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

gdstupak said:


> Just for kicks,
> tell the AVR that you do have a sub hooked to it.
> Any change?


Give the man a cigar !

I've now listened to three movies I believe and haven't heard the effect.

Keeping my fingers crossed...

Thanks !


----------

